# New Tounament Begins December 4th at 5 PM EST



## Fenway

*Happy Holidays to everyone

At around 4:30 PM ET on December 4th everybody goes back to $50,000

This tournament will run until the end of Super Bowl LV which hopefully will be played on February 7th 

ONE MAJOR CHANGE 

LOTTERY bets will be capped at either a 5K or 10K limit - all other events bet what you want.

This should prevent a player from making enormous wagers and keep the game in check. 

The Top 3 finishers will get a prize from the Sportsbook staff - NOT from Evolve Media

The existing Super Bowl pool will continue as bets are within parameters 

We debated on how to proceed with LOTTERY bets and feel the bet limit is the best solution. 

If you go broke you should receive a $5,000 stimulus payment at 7 PM EST - If not PM @Fenway 

STAY SAFE EVERYONE





*​


----------

